# rich:extendedDataTable hat eine Spalte zuviel



## NT2005 (6. Dez 2011)

Hallo Ihr,

Ich bin gerade am verzweiflen aber die Komponente rich:extendedDataTable hat komischerweise eine zusätzliche, nicht verwendete Spalte (die ganz rechte):
RichFaces - Open Source Rich JSF Components - Extended DataTable

Das sieht sehr blöd aus, es gibt jedoch auch Beispiele wo keine vorhanden ist:
RichFaces Showcase

Ich mach es zurzeit so:
[XML]<rich:extendedDataTable value="#{mybean.allThings}"
			var="element" style="width:100px;" >
			<rich:column>
				<hutputText value="#{element.name}" />
			</rich:column>	
		</rich:extendedDataTable>		[/XML]


----------



## Sym (6. Dez 2011)

Welche Version von RF nutzt Du?

Dein erster Link bezieht sich noch auf 3.3. Die Showcase auf die aktuelle 4.1 SNAPSHOT.


----------



## NT2005 (7. Dez 2011)

Hallo Sym,

Hmm.. ich verwende Seam 2.2. von hier:
Seam Framework - Seam 2 Distribution Downloads

Da ist ja schon RF dabei, aber welche Version das ist, keine Ahnung.


----------



## Sym (7. Dez 2011)

Dann kannst Du Dein Problem nicht einfach lösen. Wie bereits geschrieben sehen die RF Tabellen in Deiner Version so aus. 

Du könntest versuchen, die Breiten der Spalten mit anzugeben und die maximale Breite auszunutzen. Mit Seam 2.2 kommst Du leider nicht auf RF 4


----------



## NT2005 (7. Dez 2011)

Oh, das ist natürlich sehr Schade... das mit der Breite habe ich mir auch schon fast gedacht. Danke dir.


----------

